# Goat chewing his hair off



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My Mini Silky buck that I'm hoping to get a Master Championship on in May has been chewing off all of his hair. I've treated him for mites and lice.... but he's not scratching... he is cutting his hair??? It looks like somebody took scissors to his beautiful coat! I'm ready to cry. Any tips on what I can do to make him STOP?????? I put my other silky buck with him hoping that the company would curb any boredom.... he is doing it less now but I have still seen him do it. :hair: :tears: If he keeps it up I won't be able to show him....as it is I don't know if he'll grow back what he's already ruined in time for the show. He's cut off a good 6 in. all along his sides. :veryangry:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you have them on loose mineral?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

terrible! 

minerals, thats all i can think of....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you treated for both biting and sucking lice?


What does his skin look like ...is it dry and cracked or?

How is his gum and eye coloring?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok pam has a good point. sucking or biting lice?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

His gums and eyelids are pink as can be... his coat (Whats LEFT of it) is shiny and sparkly.... no dry skin... not flaky. Ugh... I just went out there about an hour ago and he was just laying there chewing it off. He doesn't chew at the base... he is actually cutting each piece about 3 inches or so from his skin!!!! He's trying turn himself into a regular myotonic instead of an Extreme Silky.! I think this is a case of mistaken identity on his part! LOL This is the buck on my Avatar photo.... I'm, about to put him in the cone of shame until May! LOL
I feed Sweetlix loose minerals free choice. I also copper bolus once every 6 months. He has free choice 3 Way hay and Alfalfa. I also feed a pellet blend of Alfalfa pellets, Complete horse pellets, a small amount of Purina goat chow and BOSS. once per day. I guess I'l have to do a skin scraping to be sure it's not mites or Lice... but normally when lice is the issue.. they chew/rub off bald spots.... they don't usualy give themselves haircuts avoiding getting close to the skin do they? :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

getting a scrapping is a good idea.... :wink: 

Have you changed his diet sense the hair pulling began...allergic reaction.. also comes to mind.. 

You didn't mention... if you treated for both kinds of lice ?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't given him the ivomec shot.... is that what would get rid of it? I think I'm going to do the skin scraping first... I know that the injection hurts... so if it's not necessary.. I don't want to poke my baby.... LOL I know, i'm such a SAP!!!! HAHAHA hmmmm.... allergic reaction is an interesting thought.... I might try cutting out the horse feed too... I believe I started that right around the same time he started trying to be a barber. :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ivomec can be given orally


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok... then he has been treated for both. For some reason I thought you had to give it by injection to kill lice???


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Make him wear a coat? LOL I dunno.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to kill lice it has to be an injection

I would put him in a cone -- if it was lice or mites you would see his skin irritated and he would be biting at his sides not just chewing off his hair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I haven't given him the ivomec shot.... is that what would get rid of it? I think I'm going to do the skin scraping first... I know that the injection hurts... so if it's not necessary.. I don't want to poke my baby.... LOL I know, i'm such a SAP!!!! HAHAHA hmmmm.... allergic reaction is an interesting thought.... I might try cutting out the horse feed too... I believe I started that right around the same time he started trying to be a barber. :hair:


 That is A good idea... to get a scraping done... :wink: It is OK to be a SAP...HeHe... :greengrin: It could very well be allergic reaction... try cutting that feed out and see if it makes a difference... :hug:



> to kill lice it has to be an injection


 I agree...It must be injected for one type of lice to kill them not put down there throat.. :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just goat a Mini Silky and she has been doing this as well. If his coat is like hers it is long with a thick cashmere coat under? If so I was told that they do this to try and get some of that under coat out as he may be blowing coat. If so it may just help to get a good DEEP brushing to help get some of the under coat out. Just a thought, but my new doe is doing the same thing right now and she has had all her shots and everything. She does this every year when she start to blow coat from my understanding.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

jdgray716 said:


> I just goat a Mini Silky and she has been doing this as well. If his coat is like hers it is long with a thick cashmere coat under? If so I was told that they do this to try and get some of that under coat out as he may be blowing coat. If so it may just help to get a good DEEP brushing to help get some of the under coat out. Just a thought, but my new doe is doing the same thing right now and she has had all her shots and everything. She does this every year when she start to blow coat from my understanding.


He gets brushed out A LOT... LOL he's a ham and will follow you around begging if he even sees a brush! 

right now I'm leaning most toward an allergy.... but i'll be getting a skin scraping on him this week to be sure i'm not missing something.... if all comes back clear... I'm going to assume he just does it from boredom and he will be getting the cone!!!!

Thank you again for the help everyone!!!! It's nice having a group to bounce ideas off of.  Here is a picture of my spoiled boy during one of his brushing sessions. He likes to climb in my lap while he gets brushed. LOL I just hope I'll be able to get his beautiful coat to grow back asap!!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

let me know! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you again for the help everyone!!!! It's nice having a group to bounce ideas off of.  Here is a picture of my spoiled boy during one of his brushing sessions. He likes to climb in my lap while he gets brushed. LOL I just hope I'll be able to get his beautiful coat to grow back asap!!!!


 Your welcome...I love this site to... :hug: :grouphug: he is nice...


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

So did you find out what was wrong with your goat??? I'd be interested to know...


----------

